# daten auf formatierter ext3-partition wiederherstellen

## calvin-gr

ich habe vorhin eine ext3-partition mit mkfs.ext3 formatiert und damit mein ganzes / überschrieben. eigentlich wollte ich eine andere partition formatieren, aber ich habe mich bei der gerätedatei vertippt. 

gibt es eine möglichkeit die alten daten wiederherzustellen oder kann ich mit der installation noch mal von vorne anfangen?

----------

## chrism

Meines wissens nach gibt es keine hoffnung mehr. Zumindestens wurde mir das gesagt als ich mein / formatierte.  :Sad: 

Viel glueck,

Chris

----------

## leo2k

ja, sowas hab ich auch schon hinter mir.

ich kann dir jetzt nur empfehlen nichts überstürztes zu tun.

mir hat man damals auch gesagt da kann man nichts tun.

schlauer bin ich auch nicht geworden, aber vll gibt es noch hoffnung  :Smile: 

ich weis nicht wie mkfs funktioniert. da eine formatierung mkfs äußerst schnell von statten geht, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die daten noch da sind.

wenn es also eine lösung gibt würde mich das auch interessieren.

leo

----------

## calvin-gr

kennt ihr wirklich keine möglichkeit wie ich meine daten wiederkriegen kann? (ich hab keine lust mein gentoo neu aufzusetzen)

es müsste doch eigentlich möglich sein. man liest ja immer wieder das formatieren nicht sicher sei um die festplatte zu löschen.

naja, ich werd noch ein wenig googlen...

----------

## Fauli

 *calvin-gr wrote:*   

> man liest ja immer wieder das formatieren nicht sicher sei um die festplatte zu löschen.

 

Das bedeutet, dass du die Inhalte vieler Dateien in Einzelteilen und Stück für Stück rekonstruieren kannst. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass du die kompletten Verzeichnisstrukturen wiederherstellen kannst. Da du das ext3-Dateisystem als ext3 formatiert hast, dürften alle Superblocks und Inodes überschrieben sein. Wenn du keine Datensicherung der Partition hast, musst du wohl neu installieren.

----------

## Lenz

Daher sollte man immer ein einigermaßen aktuelles Komplettbackup bereithalten. Dann wär so etwas zu richten eine Sache von 10 Minuten.

Naja jetzt ist's zu spät. Ich frage mich übrigens, warum mkfs.ext3 vor dem Formatieren nicht nochmal nachfragt, ob man sich seiner Aktion auch sicher ist. <flame>So ist letztendlich ReiserFS dann doch das sicherere Dateisystem  :Twisted Evil: </flame>

----------

## l3u

Ich bin auch ein Freund von Komplettbackups. Mit partimage kann man z.B. sehr einfach lauter schöne 700-MB-Dateien machen und die dann auf CD brennen. Und da ja Rohlinge kaum mehr was kosten ... so kann man jedenfalls Schaden begrenzen.

Unabhängig davon müßte man doch aber die Daten irgendwie wiederherstellen können, unabhängig von mkreiserfs oder mkfs oder was weiß ich, weil das geht doch immer in Sekunden ... Da wird doch sicherlich nur dowas wie ein TOC gelöscht (Asche auf mein Haupt für das Unwissen über die Struktur von Dateisystemen ;-).

----------

## Lenz

Mein Komplettbackup mache ich mit dar, beträgt dank bz2 nur 1,1 GB und lässt sich praktisch auf DVD-RAM speichern, zusätzlich auf einen Zweitrechner im Netzwerk. Dank bashscripts läuft das alles mehr oder weniger automatisiert ab. Hab's schon mehrmals wieder hergestellt (wegen Dateisystemwechsel), funktioniert Problemlos.

@Libby "Nur" die TOC ist gut. Auch wenn die Nullen und Einsen der Daten eigentlich noch da sind, wie willst du wissen wie du nun auf der Platte verteilt lagen? Raten?  Viel Spaß.  :Wink:  Die Daten sind futsch, damit musst du dich wohl abfinden, auch wenn es ggf. für einen Festplatten-Rettungsdienst möglich wäre die Daten wiederherzustellen.

----------

## schotter

ich kenn's von fat her, dass selbst wenn ma bei - sag ma mal - 90% auf reset drückt, die daten noch da sind. hat zwar nix mit ext zu tun, aber egal.

----------

## TheSmallOne

Nun, die Daten sind zwar mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch "da", aber die Frage ist, ob der Aufwand, der zur Rekonstruktion nötig ist sich noch lohnt.

Man könnte z.B. mit dd die komplette Platte/Partition in eine Datei sichern, dann hat man auch die Daten höchstwahrscheinlich darin... allerdings braucht man dann zur Rekonstruktion 'ne Menge Geduld und auch etwas genauere Kenntnisse über die Struktur des Dateisystems würde ich mal sagen.

Wenn nichts wirklich wichtiges dabei war, dann denke ich, dass der Arbeitsaufwand zu hoch ist.

----------

## return13

Also ich will euch nicht wiedersprechen, und genau genommen weiss ich das bei ext3 auch nicht so ganz, aber wie ich das von anderen dateisystemen her kenne heisst "normales" Formatieren nur (im Vergleich zu nem Buch) das man nur den Index löscht, also quasi nur den Verweis zu den Daten, die Daten an sich sind dann aber noch da!

Schliesslich gibt es auch jede menge tools für Windows mit denen ich auch bereicht komplette Festplatten wiederhergestellt habe, aber war halt Fat - deshalb kann ich bei ext3 nicht genau beurteilen, nur kann ich soviel sagen, wenn man daten wirklich löschen will muss man sie überschreiben, solange dies nicht geschieht sind sie nicht gelöscht, und eine komplette Festplatte zu überschreiben könnt ihr je mal mit dd probieren, dann seht ihr wie lang das dauern würde, also glaub ich nicht das mke2fs die datein überschreibt...

Edit:

Ich weiss nicht ob dir das wirklich hilft, aber schau dir das mal an:

http://schueler.eckert-schulen.de/sdb/de/html/cg_rmfiles.html

Edit:

*  sys-block/gpart

      Latest version available: 0.1h-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 54 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/user/76201/gpart/

      Description: Partition table rescue/guessing tool

      License:     GPL-2

Edit:

Gibt natürlich auch proffesionelle kostenpflichtige tools... hängt natürlich davon ab wieviel dir deine Dateien wert sind:

http://www.german-sales.com/linux.htm

----------

## return13

Noch der Rest den ich gefunden hab:

http://www.knebler.de/TIPS-Linux/Tip55-Geloeschte_Dateien_wieder_herstellen.php3

http://thum.ath.cx/linux/undelete.shtml

So, das reicht dann jetzt - gut nacht forum

----------

## return13

kein Dankeschön, von niemanden.... - ich bin so traurig....  :Mad: 

----------

## calvin-gr

vielen dank für eure hilfe, ich werde gentoo jetzt doch neu installieren, es wäre mir zu viel aufwand alles wiederherzustellen.

zu mindest habe ich daraus gelernt und werde in zukunft backups anfertigen

----------

## return13

bitte bitte -> Asg!

----------

## calvin-gr

Asg! heißt für mich einzig und allein "Apfelmus schmeckt gut!" (nur damit keine missverständnisse entstehen)  :Smile: 

----------

## Arudil

Ich war vor ner Zeit auch mal in einer recht intelligenten Aktion meine ReiserFS (!) zerstört.

Irgendwie konnte ich die Dateien noch mit "fsck.reiserfs" retten, die waren dann allerdings teilweise recht ungeordnet in "lost+found" verstreut. Heilige /etc dateien konnte ich da immerhin noch retten. Vielleicht schafft "fsck.ext3" das auch  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

Von "heiligen /etc Dateien" hat man ein Backup. Ihr habt Nerven... O_o

----------

